# Epiandrosterone Log jammed into one post



## Cambridge_dude (Mar 6, 2015)

An Entire mini-log jammed into one obnoxiously large post that 1-3 people will skim, and nobody will actually read

*Disclaimer:* (any flagrant WADA violations contained in this post are in jest and not to be taken seriously, the poster would never knowingly take a substance to gain a competitive edge) *This was my first experience with any prohormones/AAS. I am not sponsored by anyone and I was not asked by anyone to log Stanozane or provide a review of it. This is the only anabolic/androgenic compound I have ever taken, so that may very well have skewed my view of the compounds effects and side-effects as I have nothing to compare it to.*
*
Background on myself:* I am a 21 year old combat sport athlete. I have a Golden Gloves state title under my belt and have been primarily focusing on boxing as of late.

*Compound: *A very knowledgeable fighter recommended I look into dht and compounds for the additional strength and aggression. I took his advice and decided on *Epiandrosterone* as it was legal at the time (I believe it still is). The specific Epiandrosterone product I used was *Stanozane by ironflex*. I couldn?t find it for sale anymore with a quick google search just now, so it may no longer be in production.  According to the other logs I?ve looked at everyone seems to think Stanozane is the worst of the epiandrosterone products but I had good results at high doses.

*Dosing: *
*Weeks 1-3 1000mg every day*,
*Weeks 4-5 1200 mg every day*,
*Weeks 6-8 1400mg every day*. *(Was a little much)*
*
Supplements: *Vitamin D, Vitamin E, Fish oil, Vitamin C, B6, B12, Iron, and Calcium, and added in tudca just to be safe.
*
Stats*:
*Height: 5?10   *
*Weight: started at 170-175, then was down to 152 for about three hours at the end of the cycle, then back up to 165 within 2 hours of weigh in*.
*
Pre Cycle Goals*:
* I wanted to cut from 170 to 152 then beat the hell out of whoever was in the ring with me 8 weeks after first dose? and look good doing it.*
*
Training Regiment:* Folks on here will be disappointed to know that hardly any weight lifting was done while I was on epiandrosterone; In my defense I was training obnoxiously hard to get ready for a fist fight.
*
Warm up*: jumping rope for 5 minutes then shadowboxing for 3 rounds.
*
The Majority of Practice* consisted of 15-20 rounds on the heavy bag, 10-15 rounds on a double end bag, 3-5 rounds on the speed bag, then to cool down I would do footwork, head movement drills, hand speed drills and always end practice with 300 jabs on a heavy bag. I sparred twice a week (always 8-10 three minute rounds) After sparring I would put in 10 rounds on the heavy bag and 15 on the double-end bag before nursing my wounds and calling it a day(I hope my coaches never read this and put two and two together). I would also occasionally roll (grapple/practice jiu jitsu) with the mma guys who had fights coming up and didn?t have anyone their size to roll with.
*
Cardio:* Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday mornings I ran between five and ten five-minute rounds which consists of running on a treadmill at 10-11 mph for 5 minutes then 1 minute of walking at 3mph rinse and repeat. One can go up to 15 rounds, if you want(are able) to triple the cardio output of a five round mma title fight. I usually ran between 6 and 10 rounds as I was getting ready for a lowly three round, 2 minutes per round amateur boxing match.
*
Conditioning: *Wednesday I did Pushups and Squats, and Saturday I did pull-ups and core work. I actually broke a couple personal records on this cycle, 160 pull-ups in 40 minutes, 1000 pushups over the course of 6 hours (I skipped practice that day and didn?t do squats lol).
*
Cycle Overview:*

*1000mg:* For the first 10-14 days dosing at 1000mg I didn?t notice much other than increased libido. At around 2 and a half weeks I noticed aggression in practice was going up, I am always pretty vascular but just before week 3, two separate people noticed an increase in the vascularity in my arms, I don?t normally have veiny bicep so that was cool. Nothing crazy though, maybe if I would have stayed at this dose for more time I would be able to talk more about it, but I upped the dosage right as it was starting to kick in.
*
1200mg:* Right at the three week mark I was feeling good and had no side-effects, so naturally I bumped up the dose 200mg to see what happened, within a few days of the dosage increase my aggression was through the roof, and after a week or so my strength was as well, I was sooooo horny? my poor girlfriend lol. It was ridiculous mentally. During this dosing period I was throwing pros around that are normally able to muscle me and at this point the vascularity started to get pretty cool looking. Veins in my deltoids and pecs which I have never had started to pop up, and there was an annoying one on my forehead that made me look perpetually angry. The only side effects I was dealing with at this point were insomnia and some acne on my back. I was irritable but I think that was mainly from training so hard? ehhh also could have been the epiandrosterone lol. After a couple of weeks of noticeable strength and aggression increases, going from 8% to 6% body fat according to some weird scale and verified by good ol? fashioned calipers, and just generally becoming a stronger faster more focused athlete, I decided ?what the hell who needs sleep and nice skin?. I then upped the dose to 7 caps per day.
*
1400mg: *I found this dose to be pretty ridiculous for results and sides alike. I started shedding, and the color of my hair got darker. My facial hair started coming in places it never had before and the parts that were already there got thicker? Wasn?t expecting that so it was interesting. I didn?t need to cut any water weight, I lost it all lol. I think it just dried everything out, my muscles felt like rocks, harder than I thought muscles could feel, but I think my joints dried too. My shoulders were making popping noises just from moving, and my elbows popped occasionally as well. My solution was to eat fish oil like it was going out of style and up my water intake from a gallon to a gallon and ? per day, it helped a little but I was still dry and my shoulders still popped every time I reached up for something. Strangely the insomnia went away, however the aggression was wayyyyyy over the top. The best way to sum it up is I wasn?t able to just chill and go through the motions of life. I was looking at workouts, and practices as things to attack. It was primal as hell. My motivation was ridiculous. My strength was also higher than it has ever been naturally, it was in this period that I broke my 40 minute pull-up workout record (150), and my 1 day push up record(1000). I was getting really strong pumps in muscles from doing things like running, which was actually annoying. Anyways it was the easiest weight cut I?ve ever had, and I won by way of referee stoppage with 17 seconds left in the second round. My aggression was ridiculous. I was growling under my breath(lol what the hell) and thinking very very violent thoughts before we touched gloves and between rounds.
*
Two months later: *Bloodwork was fine pre-cycle, but haven?t had any done post cycle. I ran a pretty standard and probably unnecessary toremifene pct, but I guess better safe than sorry. Well now it?s been a little while, the Muscles don?t feel like rocks anymore and veins don?t look cartoonish. My joints no longer pop which is cool. I don?t attack workouts and practices, instead I just go to them. I am still physically way above where I was before taking epiandrosterone, but that could just be from the ridiculous training camp I had, though epiandrosterone certainly contributed something to it

*My final review*:
*
Positives: *Most Importantly I accomplished my goal of beating up the guy I fought, and I got laid afterwards so I guess I looked good doing it. Since I went into this with such low expectations, I found Epiandrosterone to be awesome. I wasn?t sure it would do anything even at high doses, not only did it do something, but it did a lot! Strength, muscular endurance, and vascularity were through the roof, my forearms looked like they belonged to a cartoonish vascular comic book character and I wasn?t the only one who noticed the changes. The results weren?t just mental and cosmetic, my performance vastly improved. I?ve been doing those 40 minute pull workouts for years and never done more than 120 in sets of 15, so 150 was a pretty significant jump.  Also the aggression really came in handy during the fight, but was also a negative as I was prick. My results were pretty crazy, but I also worked out 2 and a half- 4 hours a day so I think that had a lot to do with it. I guess if you?re a dude who?s around 170 and you megadose this stuff in conjunction with a really grueling training program, you too can get weird veins in your shoulders.
*
Negatives*: Mainly all of the negatives for stanozane only applied to the 1400 mg a day, or 10.8 grams per week dosage. At 1000 I had no side effects, at 1200 I only had trouble sleeping, and 1400, in hind sight, was probably a little much. I think I should have stuck with 1200mg per day, and most likely would have had a good experience with even as low as 1000 throughout. There are people out there running 2 grams of test so I won?t say 1400 is some universal no-go zone, but for me at 165 lbs on my first cycle the side effects were a little stronger than the benefits so take that as you will. The acne and joints were annoying, but I think I could have dealt with those issues if I had been better prepared. The unreasonable aggression as well as the shedding were a bit off putting. I am relieved to say that since ending the cycle hair has returned to normal thickness, but while it was coming out I was pretty nervous. Also forgot to mention that I started getting occasional headaches when I upped the dose to 1400, but it wasn?t blood pressure as I checked that often, so I?m not sure what was going on there.
*
All things considered* I think this was a great substance for enhancing sports performance, especially for someone who has to deal with weight classes. Gaining strength while simultaneously improving cardiovascular endurance, losing fat% when you are already fairly low, and dropping water weight without starvation and being covered in albolene inside a sauna is pretty much "the dream."  I was definitely able to achieve that "dream" using epiandrosterone. My muscular endurance went up. The aggression, which was over the top at the third dose I took, would definitely be a positive if it is not dosed out of control. While it was great for enhancing athletic performance and dropping bodyfat, I?m sure there are better things out there for putting on ridiculous amounts of water and muscle if lbs on the scale is your goal. Epiandrosterone was awesome for a first cycle and blew my low expectations out of the water. I think I am going to jump on another DHT compound here soon. The only question is which one?


----------

